# New pup commin and he needs a name gdg



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Got a new pup coming in on Monday, what should I name him? Here are his pedigree's.

Dam http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/extpe ... sp?id=9713

Sire http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/extpe ... sp?id=9721

Thats guys


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Buck...that way when he's acting like an idiot you can say, you stupid #uck and he'll come running to you.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You rotten SOB Troy!! Nice ped, i'm excited to work with the little bugger.

You shall name him..... Liberty Butch :lol:

Seriously though, I'm bad at names. I just went with a completely unrelated name for the big nuckelhead.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah Brodey, pretty damn stoked about this pup and got a stellar deal on the little guy. He's going to be flying into Fargo at about 2pm on Monday 

Here's some ideas I've gotten from other boards, let me know what you think.

Dreamin' of Lady Liberty
Liberty's Code Breaker
Give me Liberty or Give Me Death
Dare To Double Down
Boss's Chasing Liberty
Big Boss Man
Boss's Big Payback "Cash"
Boss's Roll of the Dice
Fifty-Six Signatures of Independence---------- Ink, Indy, Quill

Signatures of Philadelphia-----Ink, Philly, Quill

Life Liberty & Pursuit of Feathers-----Quill

Dreams of our Forefathers-----Victor, Justice, Indy
T's Renagade Super Chief (Call name FARGO)
Justice For All (or Liberty and...) - "Justice"
Liberty's Boss Hog- "Hazard"
Uncle Sam- "Sam" as above
Four Score- "Score"
Declaration of Independence- "Indy"
Freedom Of Speech- "Censor"
History In The Making- "Mak" or just about any name- politics, historical, etc.
Who's Da Boss- "Bo"

And one I came up with, the sires call name is Cody
Cody's Gun Slingin' Cosmonaut "Shooter"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I kind of like the name "Huey" :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I went with Patriot Hero Nerud. Hero for short for my choc lab.

I really like 'Freedom of Speech' with Censor being the short.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I really like 'Freedom of Speech' with Censor being the short.


 :lol: I like that one!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Actually the little guy showed up on Monday and I decided to go with:

Cody's Gun Slingin' Cosmonaut

Call name: Shooter

Here's the little rascal waiting to get fed.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good looking Pup Troy!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Troy, did you take that picture with your cell phone from '99? Get some more pics when you get a chance :wink: Wait, you coming to game fair this weekend?

That dang black dog is going to make our brown dogs look bad isn't he...


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

We'll be down at Game Fair on Saturday looking for some good deals. Anyone let me know if you see a good deal on a 2 dog aluminum box 

Yeah, that pic was at about 9pm after coming back in from the training grounds so the flash really makes the images in low light look like hell.

I was out throwing some live pigeons for the little guy last night and he has some hella prey drive! He was picking up the birds from a thrower out around 25-35 yards already and he'll be 10 weeks on Sunday!


----------

